# Google Chrome OS To Launch Within A Week



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Google Chrome OS To Launch Within A Week.

-- Tom


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

No, they don't have an operating system.

You obviously didn't read the bottom of the page:

Google, Google Icons, and the Google Logo are trademarks of Google Inc. Cloud and gOS are not affiliated with Google or their partners.


As for Chrome OS, I'll be interested to try it, I didn't realize it was going to be out this soon!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Google Could Double Web Speeds With SPDY Protocol.

*Slowly but surely, we're getting an idea of what Google's Chrome OS will look like. We know that it will be Linux-based and that the primary interface will likely be the Chrome browser. Still, the search giant was not content to simply turn a Web browser into an operating system.*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Google Holds Chrome OS Overview and Launch Plans Thursday.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

JStergis said:


> No, they don't have an operating system.
> 
> You obviously didn't read the bottom of the page:
> 
> ...


Hi JStergis,

What is obvious is your specious statement about whether I did or did not read the bottom of the page. Further, I made no claims about whether they have or do not have an operating system. The assumptions you make are about the author of the article - and in no way shape or form have anything to do with my posting a link to the article.

-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> Google has announced full details of its Chrome OS, although admitted that the operating system is still a year away from launch.





> Google said it plans to officially launch Chrome OS by the end of next year





> Google said consumers won't be able to download the operating system - it will only be available on hardware that meets Google's specifications. Hard disks are banned, for instance, while Google said it will also specify factors such as screen sizes and display resolutions.


http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/353458/google-chrome-os-full-details-unveiled/2

But they did release the source code, build your own.

http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009...ign=Feed:+blogspot/MKuf+(Official+Google+Blog)

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I don't know why but I'm getting excited about this. 

Peace...


----------



## MrLOL2341 (Nov 18, 2009)

me too!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Google Gives a First Look at the Chrome OS (2 web pages).

*The company unveils the technical details of its operating system.*

Related article: Google's Chrome OS to be ready for 2010 holidays.

A big con vs all of its pros is:


> Chrome OS machines will require Web access to run applications.


-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

8 Things You Need to Know about Chrome OS.

*Google pulled the wraps off of Chrome OS today. You can expect to see Chrome ship in about a year, and showed the first glimpses of the new OS, details about the architecture, the hardware it will run on, and gave us the first hints about what the Google Cloud OS will really look like.*

-- Tom


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I don't know how much of a can the required Internet access actually is. I mean how much time to people spend using their computers *without* an Internet connection these days?

It's true most still run their apps locally but it using online apps to access your data is fast enough, it shouldn't matter to the end user where the app *actually* runs as long as it works and is reliable.

Peace...


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

If all the apps are web-based, does that mean if I had a computer with Chrome OS installed, it wouldn't work in the basement of the KY building at my school? (the only area where Wi-Fi is 100% dead, the basement area holds 20 classrooms)


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

It probably wouldn't work in the basement of the KY building at your school. If you spend a significant amount of time in the basement of the KY building at your school, you probably don't want a Netbook running Google's OS. 

Peace...


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi JStergis,
> 
> What is obvious is your specious statement about whether I did or did not read the bottom of the page. Further, I made no claims about whether they have or do not have an operating system. The assumptions you make are about the author of the article - and in no way shape or form have anything to do with my posting a link to the article.
> 
> -- Tom


It wasn't directed at you, Tom. A post was deleted, because right after yours someone had said they don't understand why Google is releasing a second operating system, as they already have one, with a link to this page: http://www.thinkgos.com/

I probably should have quoted the post, I apologize. I can't remember who made it.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> It wasn't directed at you, Tom. A post was deleted, because right after yours someone had said they don't understand why Google is releasing a second operating system, as they already have one, with a link to this page: http://www.thinkgos.com/


I saw it, it was there.

.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Chrome OS: Internet failing at PC > PC failing at Internet.

*In 2009, it's better to be an Internet company that's taking slow, awkward first steps toward the PC, than a PC company that's still trying and failing to truly integrate with the Internet. Ars looks at what Chrome OS means for Google, Apple, Microsoft, the netbook, ARM, Intel, and the cloud. "Revolutionary" is a clichéd term, but Chrome OS is a good candidate for it.*

-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Take Chrome OS for a test drive now!

http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/85512/take-chrome-os-test-spin

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Mumbodog said:


> Take Chrome OS for a test drive now!
> 
> http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/85512/take-chrome-os-test-spin
> 
> .


Sweet! I've got VirtualBox installed so I'll give it a try! :up:

EDIT: One of the links to the ISO in the article above points to an article that contains a link to a torrent distribution of the ISO. The funny thing (at least to me) is the torrent link points to ThePirateBay.  LOL

Peace...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> the torrent link points to ThePirateBay. LOL


You didn't hear? They are going legitimate! ; -)

Plese post your full review! Complete with screen shots.

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, I don't have time to post a full review here but I did get it working and took several screenshots. I *almost* logged into this forum from Chrome OS but I didn't trust the downloaded disk image, not an ISO as I stated above, I got from ThePirateBay. You WILL need a Google account to login to the OS and Chrome appears fullscreen, as you can see in the screenshots.

It ran ok, albeit slow, on my system. I ran it in VirtualBox 3.0.12 (64-bit) on Ubuntu 9.10 (64-bit) Linux. The hardware is an eMachines T6414 w/ an AMD Athlon64 3200+ processor @ 2GHz and 1.5GB of RAM. I allocated 512MB of RAM for Chrome OS in VirtualBox.

I didn't do very much as I didn't have tons of time to play with it but it didn't crash or anything. The Gmail account shown in the screenshots is a "throw away" account I created for the sole purpose of trying out Chrome OS. I'll try some of the apps later as I have time. 

Here are some screenshots...

Peace...


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I tested this out too, yesterday. My source was more legit than TPB.

http://gdgt.com/google/chrome-os/download/

It's a VMWare virtual machine file, so you'll need that. But I think VirtualBox can also handle those files.

I found it to be too slow to do anything useful with.

Ran it using VMWare Fusion on an iMac with 4GB of RAM and 2.66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo professor. I allowed the virtual machine to run under 1GB of RAM.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Tomdkat


.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Security in Google's Chrome OS (3 web pages).

*The new Chrome OS promises extreme security. It's too early to put it to the test, but we took a close look at their strategy and checked in with some security experts for their opinions, too.*

-- Tom


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I enjoyed reading that article. 

Peace...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Chrome OS security: 'Sandboxing' and auto updates.

*With most computers threatened by attacks coming through Web applications, it's no surprise that security would be a key piece of Chrome OS, Google's browser-based operating system that stores data in the cloud.*

There is a link to a Youtube video which explains how Chrome OS separates user data from root or system data, which makes the system more secure and easier to re-install the operating system.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

How To Run Google Chrome OS From A USB Drive [Windows].

Reference: How to Run Google Chrome OS from a Thumb Drive.



> Chromium OS may or may not work on your computer hardware. I did successfully run it on two home-built frankenstein computers (with ASUS motherboards), but it did not successfully recognize the network adapter on my Dell laptop. All of this work may be for nothing, if it ends up that Chromium OS does not like your network adapter.


-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Google Partners with Canonical for Chrome OS.

*Rather than seeing Google's Chrome operating system as competing with Linux desktop distributions, Canonical is working with Google to make the OS.*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

64-bit Chromium OS surfaces.

*So your browser is really, really, really fast*

-- Tom


----------

